# What features would you like to see?



## Blake Bowden (Dec 6, 2009)

What features would you like to see on the "next" Masons of Texas website?


----------



## Bill Lins (Dec 7, 2009)

Yahoo! I's da FIRST voter!  :11::14:


----------



## Hippie19950 (Dec 7, 2009)

I got here second!! So far, looks like we lead in our ideas, so apparently OUR changes will be the one's seen


----------



## Bigmel (Dec 7, 2009)

The more complicated it gets, the harder it will be to maintain.


----------



## RedTemplar (Dec 8, 2009)

If it ain't broke, don't fix it!


----------



## Bill Lins (Dec 8, 2009)

I don't guess you meant things like keg beer & dancin' girls, eh?  :001_tongue:


----------



## Bro. Stewart P.M. (Feb 22, 2011)

"Professional" Moderators!?!


----------



## Bill Lins (Feb 22, 2011)

Bro. Stewart said:


> "Professional" Moderators!?!


 
Heck, no- we've already seen what a mess _they_ can make of things!  :wink:


----------



## Blake Bowden (Feb 23, 2011)

Lol


----------



## Bro. Stewart P.M. (Feb 23, 2011)

Bill_Lins77488 said:


> Heck, no- we've already seen what a mess _they_ can make of things!  :wink:



Okay, Okay....

I want a low lit, warm and friendly Irish Pub. Jameson Whiskey, and sub-ice cold Guinness on draft, live Celtic band complete with dancing ladies; all of which free to staff members, and hours that never "close". I want a wino to decorate the place, so that we all feel more at ease and would never want to roam... Oh, and last but not least, a neon sign to point the way to the bathroom down the hall!

Anyone have a Hamm's Bear clock??

---------- Post added at 04:35 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:35 PM ----------

You'd have never guessed that I am actually Scottish by heritage...


----------



## Benjamin Baxter (Feb 25, 2011)

Maybe more profile functions on the mobile app?


----------

